# hurry up spring



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

i CANNOT wait to see what Abner's babies look like








:girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy: :boy: 
(my guesses)


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lol thats alot of :baby: :boy: :girl: there!

She's a pretty doe best wishes

Alyssa.
P.S. haha! its already spring here


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Uhhhh...Piccolo...I believe that's a buck!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Lol! By the way, very handsome boy you've got Heavenly.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

well shh I knew that

Actually now that i look i can tell  

But he's pretty anway ^_^


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

thanx y'all
lol
i have 5 does that will be bred this year
3 i think will throw twins and 2 will throw singles
so 8 babies
i'm guessing 5 does and 3 bucks
hey picc
 
you are coming into spring and i am coming into winter

but i wouldn't want christmas in the middle of summer
:shades: 
an Aussie friend sent me a chrissy card with santa in a bathing suit on a surf board
just didnt look right - lol :scratch:


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

pic on site that julie posted about FAMACHA


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lol HH its kinda cool actually. You can spend all new years eve in the pool, even at midnight! lol
christmas is good coz you eat cold chickin and turkey. but i agree, its a bit of a bum lol
but i have never seen snow :O


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

AhHA! I was just talking about carving a goat jackolantern!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

5 does and you only expect 8 kids.....wow, I had 4 does deliver this January/February and got 9 kids...6 does and 3 bucks. I'll put some well wishes in the air for you to get no less than 12 kids.............thats 2 sets of triplets and 3 sets of twins..... :girl: :boy: :boy: :girl: :girl: :boy: :girl: :girl: :boy: :girl: :girl: :girl: 


Hows that? And I am pretty sure that their sire will make sure that they are all colorful and cute.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

Liz
i don't know if that's a blessing or a curse
:slapfloor: :shrug: :shocked: :ROFL: 

Picc
i wish i could say that i've never seen snow
ug :angry: 
i hate it
i moved to tenn once but my mom got cancer and i moved back and have never left again
im sitting her now freezing and it's only oct 1
double ug :veryangry: :help:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

that picture of abner is SOOO CUTE!!!


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh wow Heavenly Haven ... that mini nubian buck is a looker ! He's a perfect replica of what I should personally think a mini nubian should look like ... he looks exactly mini nubian. I mean - nubian but small. He looks great !! Ya know, I got out of the mini nubians and decided not to pursue it because I wasn't liking how they looked - ears part way erect, didn't look like a "mini" nubian. Looked like a nd x nubian (which of course is what they are, but I like to see just a "mini" nubian ... I don't like to see the nd side in them other than the size) But seeing your buck ... wow ... now he's nice !!

I'm sure he'll throw some gorgeous kids for you !
Hey, is Ivy bred ?? BLUE EYES

Well good luck, and I can't blame you ... it is exciting waiting for babies ! I'm going NUTS waiting to even breed ! I can barely contain myself from throwing my does in with the buck right now ! But I don't want early March kids (due to the cold weather and snow here in March), so I want to wait until atleast October 20th or so ... to have later March kids - which is usually pretty mild weather. So I'm biting my nails until atleast Oct.20th !

:baby: :girl: :boy: 

Last year I ended up with all singles except from Oreo - she gave me twins. So this year I'm really crossing my fingers for some more twins ! (oh I HOPE!) I would like to spread it out a little bit though, I'm thinking sending Oreo in first, then maybe 2 weeks later sending Nanny in, and Daisy, well there IS a possibility that she could be bred already, although I have my doubts. So I'm gonna wait a little on her I think ... to see. And Tanzy is to young yet, so she isn't even gonna be bred until Spring - for Fall kids.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

ivy will not be bred til this spring at the earliest and probably not til next fall

thanx julie 
i am really proud of abner
he has matured so well


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

He sure is a handsome boy Tami!! Is that Remmy's "boyfriend" for next fall? lol BTW how is she doing for you?


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Love the coloring!
Looks ike he'll help throw some great kids


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

thanx


tick tock
tick tock
tick tock
:angry: :GAAH:


----------

